# عادل مصطفى



## adelamer (17 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة انا عندى مقابلة كمان يومين لوظيفة piping engineer ياريت اى حد يساعدنى ايه اللى ممكن اراجع عليه ايه اللى ممكن اقراه عشان اقدر اجتاز المقابلة دى وشكرا


----------

